# Recent hog kills! check it out.



## stillwaiting (Oct 19, 2005)

been a while since I've seen any posts, just wondering if anyone's been hunting them/seeing them. Like to hear some stories.

Thanks


----------



## Ugottaluvit (Jan 29, 2003)

A lady hit one with her car Thursday or Friday 3/15 or 16 in Lenawee county. It was in the paper.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

screeeeeeetch, weeeweeeeeweee, BACON.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Ugottaluvit said:


> A lady hit one with her car Thursday or Friday 3/15 or 16 in Lenawee county. It was in the paper.


I think when her husband asked her to throw some pork on the grill...she may have taken it a little differently than what he meant.


----------



## mrctfd (Dec 29, 2006)

You can read the story about the boar getting hit if you go to www.lenconnect.com and type in wild boar in the search box.
I live near the spot it was hit, Go by there everyday and never seen one. I'll be lookinga little closer now


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I think when her husband asked her to throw some pork on the grill...she may have taken it a little differently than what he meant.


 
:lol: :lol: ...............GREAT line GV! :lol:


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow! A wild hog/car collision sure sounds funny but it's a good sign that
they are doing good now and we should have a decent huntable population in a couple of years.
I can't wait to see my first out in the woods!
*Ham Hunting! lol *


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

I live near sanford but frequent it alot.....By the black creek camp grounds they spotted a hog.. Two guys in a truck seen it and backed up and the passenger got out of the truck and flushed it to the road where the driver smucked it with the truck..Lil less to say there was some hella damage to the truck but they got the hog.. wouldnt it have been cheaper to leave the one guy with the hog and go get the gun?


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I think you would think differently about a huntable population of hogs if you knew the damage that they would do to the environment,and that would'nt be good for a deer herd that already has to worry about T.B. and such.Not to mention the other critters


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I have seen the damage that they have done around Houghton Lake. It is substantial. but from what I have seen I wouldnt say that it is something that is going to ruin the woods. I think that in a ag. area it would probably be a lot worse.

When this all started I was in agreement that they needed to be eliminated but the more I have seen and read. And by hunting and expieriencing how challenging they are, I now think that a huntable population might not be that bad. As far as the deer, from what I have seen the deer seem to do alright with the hogs in the southern states.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

The problem with any hog population is the damage that will occur to ag areas and once you have an established population they are almost impossible to manage. Talk to any of the southern states, there is no season and no limit in most states and they are still swarmed with em. In some places they are shot and left for the buzzards. That is not the kind of practice I want to see here. I grew up on a farm, my Dad still runs a beef operation and has a hard enough time with the deer, adding hogs would be a disaster.


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

A buddy of mine hunts in Eaton county west of Charlotte and he said he was out bowhunting in early Nov. when he heard what he beleived to be a hog out in this big swamp just grunting and snorting and splashing around for almost 2 hours. He says it was definitely not a deer grunting. He never got a look at it though. Yeah I don't think hogs would be good for Michigan's farmers or the health of the deer herd. Nothing but trouble I think.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

But I personally do not want them established here in Michigan. They do too much damage anywhere they go. Look at all the states that have them established, and they can do nothing to control them. I prefer to just keep hunting them elsewhere.


----------



## skidoomaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry - didn't kill these in Mi. but since I'm from Mi, thought I would share these with my fellow Michiganders. Enjoy...

Hog hunting in west Texas last week....

(The guy on the left is Forum member Doppler)


----------



## skidoomaster (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## skidoomaster (Jan 11, 2007)

These things are full of intestines!


----------



## skidoomaster (Jan 11, 2007)

was even lucky enough to get a coyote!


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Anyone who thinks we should have a huntable population of hogs here in michigan is NUTS. These animals multiply like Rats. They can breed starting at 6 months of age, have as many as 14 in a litter,and have 2 litters a year so you do the math. The erosion they cause is terrible when they wallow in the swamps and ditches. They will scour a spot for food and destroy it.It is easy to say the damage we are seeing now is small but if they get established you will be singing a different tune..Kill'em all


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Looks like you guys had a GREAT time out there,... 

I'm just counting the days to my Elk hunt out West in October.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Cool pics! Why did you shoot the little one? Was that one of those "shoot any pig you see" deals? JW


----------

